# Carrera Nitro



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

carrera nitro anyone familiar? Actually saw several of these frames today and liked the geometry, the shop and fitter. Anyone with any experieince with one of these frames?

Thanks


----------



## nick422 (Aug 2, 2010)

*I have a 2008 nitro*

and I really like it. While I'm no expert - just a recreational rider, in my opinion, this bike handles well, is repsonsive and really enjoyable to ride.


----------

